# Acer Aspire 5530 SATA Anschluss defekt



## Clown[AUT] (16. Februar 2011)

Halli Hallo und guten Abend!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Hab das Notebook eines Bekannten da, der hat die Festplatte rausgenommen und dabei den SATA Stecker abgebrochen. (man kann noch eine Festplatte anstecken und sie läuft, jedoch wird sie nicht erkannt)
Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob jemand schon einmal selbiges Notebook zerlegt hat und ob man dann zu diesem Stecker irgendwie Zugang hat um da vielleicht etwas zu kleben oder löten?

Im Anhang befindet sich ein leider schlechtes Foto..

MfG Clown


----------

